# Martin Saber replacement limbs needed



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

What is your bow serial number? From there, we can determine type of limbs. What draw weight do you desire?


----------



## Warmage (Aug 15, 2013)

my draw is 28" , where is the S/N located ?


----------



## mxtuner1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Serial number should be on limb unless someone removed the sticker...on inside near where limb attaches to riser. Are the limbs square tip at the riser end or half round? And importantly, what is the 2 digit code number on the side of the limb near the riser end viewable when you back out the limb bolts...might read like 4H..etc..


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

warmage I think this gent thinks your saber is a compound. It originally was until they decided to make it a recurve by slapping on a pad and some limbs. They use the same limbs for it as the martin jaguar and all of their other metal riser recurves. Samick sage limbs should fit as well though they may change the draw weight and length of your bow. Alternatively you can run a google search on how to untwist recurve limbs. It is a common problem that can be fixed.


----------



## Warmage (Aug 15, 2013)

mxtuner1 said:


> Serial number should be on limb unless someone removed the sticker...on inside near where limb attaches to riser. Are the limbs square tip at the riser end or half round? And importantly, what is the 2 digit code number on the side of the limb near the riser end viewable when you back out the limb bolts...might read like 4H..etc..


bows are recurve , saber bought from lancaster , panther bought from fsdiscountarchery and i cant find the S/N , only the panther #35 lb is twisted 



jakeemt said:


> warmage I think this gent thinks your saber is a compound. It originally was until they decided to make it a recurve by slapping on a pad and some limbs. They use the same limbs for it as the martin jaguar and all of their other metal riser recurves. Samick sage limbs should fit as well though they may change the draw weight and length of your bow. Alternatively you can run a google search on how to untwist recurve limbs. It is a common problem that can be fixed.


i will try to find a samick sage limb , i dont want to miss with the limbs as i dont want to risk it, friends and family use this bow to try and have fun
thanks for the great tip


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've also read that sage limbs bolt right on to the Martin bows. A google search should provide you with a ton of info on it. I would look into this route for sure. Sage limbs are quite nice in my opinion.


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

So what is the weight gain/loss with Sage limbs on a Jaguar? anyone have a clue? I have a jag with limbs that are headed for a cougar 3 and this sounds like it could work.


----------

